# New To Cycling: Should I buy GMC Denali or used Motobecane Road Bike? (Pics)



## Jiggy

Whats up guys! So look I am 19 years old (6'1 - 150 pounds) and looking for an intro road bike as I would like to get into long distance riding/touring.

Right now I am seriously considering the GMC Denali bike. It's a good price and there are HUNDREDS of positive reviews about it. I have seen various read threads on here bashing the GMC Denali, but I've read so many good reviews on it at the same time. So I'm confused on what to do.

I also found a decent Motobecane bike (I think it's decent) on Craigslist. 

So my question is, as a beginner to cycling which bike would you guy's recommend? 

GMC Denali (Brand new about $170 bucks from Walmart or Target)









or 

Motobecane Road Bike ($200) *This is an actual pic of the bike*


----------



## Jiggy

By the way the Motobecane is a 10 speed.... Guys I know I sound like a total newbie (which I am) but please offer some advice. At one point you guys were me, a beginner!


----------



## PJ352

If you want to get into long distance rides/ touring, you need a bike that 1)suites your intended uses, 2) fits well, 3) feels good and 4) is relatively reliable. That said, unless you're doing CC type touring, I suggest considering only the bikes that accommodate larger tires, panniers/ racks/ fenders and you can test ride and (preferably) bring to an LBS for mechanical/ fit assessment. 

For sources, try LBS's selling used (IMO, the best option), any bike rescues you may have in your area (probably your next best option), CL and community news. 

Be careful with private sellers because some are bike savvy - installing substandard components and calling them 'upgrades', while others simply don't know what they're selling. Both IMO/E tend to over price their bikes and _all _should be checked out by a reputable LBS.


----------



## mpre53

Your picture of the Moto isn't showing--it might be on my end since I'm at work and I have a firewall.

There are vintage Motos, made by the original Motobecane company, and newer models that are the proprietary brand of Bikes Direct. All of their frames are made in Asia nowadays, but this is true about virtually every manufacturer. Most people who've bought the new BD Motos seem very pleased with them, and a lot of them seem to come through with good components.

I had an original Motobecane touring bike in the 1970s, that I left behind when I moved during my divorce. I left it for my son, but I think they got rid of it. They were very good bikes. I'm pretty sure it was a Nomade model. If it's a vintage Moto, it should be a very good starter bike for you. Just make sure it fits you, or you won't enjoy riding it for very long.

The Denali is junk IMO.


----------



## Opus51569

Assuming both bikes are a good fit, if you think you'll stick with riding, I'd go with the Moto. It looks to be worth investing some money over time to fix/update and if you decide to sell it later on, you'll likely get a better return on that investment. The Denali won't give you that.

That said, $200 is a bit much for the Moto, IMHO. See if you can get a better deal.


----------



## NJBiker72

I bought a Denali when I first started. Nothing wrong with it for a hybrid with drop bars. It is not really a road bike. 

That said it does sit nicely on the trainer. 

In all seriousness, you probably get more with the used. The Denali is fine. I rode mine 75 miles in a charity ride before I really decided to get into biking.


----------



## tucg15

I too started riding on a Denali and I think it would be a good choice for you to go with as a starter bike. I wanted to give cycling a try but didn't want to spend a lot a money in case I didn't like it so I chose the Denali based on the same reviews you read. And I have to say I made the correct choice. I put over 1000 miles on that bike without a single issue. Like the previous poster said, it's more of a hybrid as it's has larger tires found on a cyclocross bike and grip shifters but it really does the job. I rode it for like a month as is and then went out and bought a set of clipless pedals and shoes and my buddy put on a set of Sora shifters and better rims for me. From there I knew I was hooked so I could justify spending the money on a more high end bike when the time came. IMO I say go with the Denali over the used Moto because 1) at least you know you will be getting a brand new bike as compared to something that costs more and you really cannot know its true condition without actually seeing it in person and 2) if you don't like riding you are only out $170 which is not bad. Good luck man and enjoy.


----------



## easyridernyc

lol...i dunno dude, they are both pretty sad sack...

at that price, they may not even be safe, man. get a helmet. spend another two hundred and get a new bike at bikesdirect dot com. that'll perform decently and last until you are ready to move on. the gmc and that used moto will get you killed, man, move on....


----------



## SOX 404

^^ haha... come on... a poor college kid needs a wise advice....


----------



## easyridernyc

Road Bikes - Dawes Lightning Sport AL


or 

Save up to 60% off new Road Bikes - Gravity Avenue B | Save up to 60% off new road bikes

or 

Road Bikes - Motobecane Mirage

only a hundred more shipped for the new steel bike. why pay two bucks for the old beat up piece of shiitte that smells like someone else's butt? work a few extra hours at burger king, sweat mom and dad for fifty bucks each (please mom and dad, plzzzzzzzzzz), whatever.. lol


bd is the move. shimano parts, great pound for pound value, reliability, good quality. check out that site. and stey awey from those two monstrosities you showed us before bro...


----------



## Camilo

I don't think that Moto is worth $200, but maybe....


----------



## Jiggy

Wow! 10 responses! I didn't expect anyone to respond or care about some newbie's Bike dilemma. 


So guys I wanna thank all of you for your responses! 
easyridernyc, thanks for the BikesDirect link. I read some reviews online and I think I just may purchase "Dawes Lightning Sport AL" from there, though I'm not 100% sure.... I do know I will be making the purchase this Friday.

Either way I will NOT be buying the GMC Denali nor the Motobecane from Craigslist... When my bike comes I think I'll make a thread and hopefully someone with the same bike may be able to offer some assembly advice.

So yeah thanks again guys & see you around the forums! I'm very excited to be getting into this sport... I've been wanting to do this for almost 2 years and the time is finally here! :23:


----------



## Camilo

Jiggy said:


> ... When my bike comes I think I'll make a thread and hopefully someone with the same bike may be able to offer some assembly advice....:


Two thoughts on that. First, it really isn't rocket science. When I got my first road bike (waay back in the 70s), I completely stripped it down and reassembled it using only a book. Nobody I knew could give me any advice at all. You can do it with some common sense, a good set of hex key tools and some online or printed resources. You might actually check a bike repair and maintenance book out of the library or buy one because sometimes it's better to just have a book to read and refer to than look up every little thing online or ask questions and wait for answers.

Second thought: while you're waiting, call around to bike shops and ask them what they charge to assemble mail order bikes. Most of the shops in my town are very happy to do it and either charge by the hour at shop rates (usually one hour) or have a flat rate. It's very common nowadays and the smart shops are willing to make money off you even though they didn't sell you the bike and also try to win you as a customer as you buy all the stuff you will be buying in the next year as you enjoy your new sport and get into the accessories!

If you can swing it, paying $50 - $100 for assembly will get you a bike that's well adjusted, checked out, and ready to go.


----------



## heybrady

Good call on the bd bike. This is the time when you cash in any future Xmas/bday $$$ from the family and max out your budget. Assume $100 for helmet and accessories (tube, pump, gloves, etc) and $50-$100 for lbs to tune up or assemble the bike. 

Then....go ride


----------



## NJBiker72

heybrady said:


> Good call on the bd bike. This is the time when you cash in any future Xmas/bday $$$ from the family and max out your budget. Assume $100 for helmet and accessories (tube, pump, gloves, etc) and $50-$100 for lbs to tune up or assemble the bike.
> 
> Then....go ride


The bike is actually not herd to assemble. I have no mechanical inclination and I did it. 

Another positive is that the bike would make a nice winter/rain/rough road bike due to its ability to handle wider tires. 

The biggest negatives imo are the shifts and the weight.


----------



## zuul99

i say wait. Its better to buy a quality bike than to throw money into something that might not meet your expectations. If you have a job start saving those paycheck.


----------



## easyridernyc

Jiggy said:


> Wow! 10 responses! I didn't expect anyone to respond or care about some newbie's Bike dilemma.
> 
> 
> So guys I wanna thank all of you for your responses!
> easyridernyc, thanks for the BikesDirect link. I read some reviews online and I think I just may purchase "Dawes Lightning Sport AL" from there, though I'm not 100% sure.... I do know I will be making the purchase this Friday.
> 
> Either way I will NOT be buying the GMC Denali nor the Motobecane from Craigslist... When my bike comes I think I'll make a thread and hopefully someone with the same bike may be able to offer some assembly advice.
> 
> So yeah thanks again guys & see you around the forums! I'm very excited to be getting into this sport... I've been wanting to do this for almost 2 years and the time is finally here! :23:


well done, sir


----------



## Jiggy

Camilo said:


> If you can swing it, paying $50 - $100 for assembly will get you a bike that's well adjusted, checked out, and ready to go.





heybrady said:


> $50-$100 for lbs to tune up or assemble the bike.
> 
> Then....go ride


Do you think it's better for me to assemble the bike myself, then take it to the LBS for a tune up as well as a Fitting? Or should would it be better to have the shop assemble it?

I went to a bike shop that's near my job (Peachtree Bikes) here in Atlanta, and the guy told me it would be $150 for a full Fitting, and also about $79 or so for tune up. I was kinda on the clock and in a bit of a rush, so I didn't get a chance to ask him how much it would cost to assemble the bike or if they even did assembly. But I assume it would be expensive. And Peachtree Bikes is the only LBS that is convenient for me to go too (that I know of). So I'm looking at around $230 bucks or so. I think I will have to wait another paycheck just to buy a helmet and stuff :blush2:



zuul99 said:


> i say wait. Its better to buy a quality bike than to throw money into something that might not meet your expectations. If you have a job start saving those paycheck.


Lol that's the thing, I've never owned a road bike before. So if I was to purchase a bad bike I wouldn't know it was bad because I have no clue as to what a good road bike should feel like. But hey, I'll learn as I go!


----------



## PJ352

zuul99 said:


> i say wait. Its better to buy a quality bike than to throw money into something that might not meet your expectations. If you have a job start saving those paycheck.





Jiggy said:


> Lol that's the thing, *I've never owned a road bike before. So if I was to purchase a bad bike I wouldn't know it was bad* because I have no clue as to what a good road bike should feel like. But hey, I'll learn as I go!


If the bike doesn't fit you will. Reading your OP and stated intended uses, then reading through this thread, somewhere along the way I'm seeing a disconnect. Some of the suggestions don't make great long distance riding/ touring bikes. 

Also, all the emphasis seems to be on post purchase things, like final assembly, tuning, fit... But to get fit right, the bike first has to be sized correctly. So if you're going with an online purchase, I suggest taking the necessary steps to get that right, or the fitting won't go so right. 

BTW, you're already seeing at least $230 in hidden costs buying online. That cost (and more) is going to eat into that 'great deal' you get buying online. All things considered (new bike, your being new to biking, no knowledge of sizing requirements) I suggest going the LBS route.


----------



## easyridernyc

Jiggy said:


> Do you think it's better for me to assemble the bike myself, then take it to the LBS for a tune up as well as a Fitting? Or should would it be better to have the shop assemble it?
> 
> I went to a bike shop that's near my job (Peachtree Bikes) here in Atlanta, and the guy told me it would be $150 for a full Fitting, and also about $79 or so for tune up. I was kinda on the clock and in a bit of a rush, so I didn't get a chance to ask him how much it would cost to assemble the bike or if they even did assembly. But I assume it would be expensive. And Peachtree Bikes is the only LBS that is convenient for me to go too (that I know of). So I'm looking at around $230 bucks or so. I think I will have to wait another paycheck just to buy a helmet and stuff :blush2:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's the thing, I've never owned a road bike before. So if I was to purchase a bad bike I wouldn't know it was bad because I have no clue as to what a good road bike should feel like. But hey, I'll learn as I go!




he probably figured you were buying an expensive bike (partly because of the good knowledge you brought to the shop from what you're learing online. good move to walk in to the brick and mortar after your online research, clever boy). but 200 bucks to fit you on a 300 dollar bike? dude unless you have arms or legs like effin quasimodo, as long as you can comforably reach the bars and the top tube is just under your crotch as you stand over the frame, you're fine to start, it really isnt rocket science. yeah a good fit can be important, but there's no need to get completely carried away with the concept. its not like you'll fall off the bike sideways or run headlong into a brick wall because you didnt get a $200 approval from your local lbs. 50 bucks to put it together should be plenty, fair to both sides, you as a newb, him looking at a new customer who will need future goods and services. 

now if you were spending 1200 bucks on, like, a specialized allez elite and he told you he's throwing in a "free" fitting, _that_ i might understand. but basically, all he's gonna do is adjust the seat and saddle height, ask you to get on the bike on the roller, call his friend/colleague over, stand back, shake his head up and down, and voila! you've been fitted. lol. a bit overrated, dont overthink it bro, just read the online spec thingee on the link i sent you

five eight to five ten 56, five ten to six feet six feet one or two, 58, the general specs should be fine for now. you'll probably need shoes though. and shoe sizing is tricky, its all euro centimeters, not american numerical. plus there are two different "bolt patterns," again double check the specs to see what pedals come with the bike, i think they come free (another great deal that saves you at least another fifty or seventy five bucks). once you get the pattern (usually either look or spd) try shoes on at peachtree and get your size. if they have a pair you like, fit good and are are cheap, you can go ahead and throw him a bone if you want. if not, take your size and find an inexpensive pair online (we can help you with that too). easy. save money and get good stuff too lol..keep us posted homie


----------



## Jiggy

easyridernyc said:


> he probably figured you were buying an expensive bike (partly because of the good knowledge you brought to the shop from what you're learing online. good move to walk in to the brick and mortar after your online research, clever boy). but 200 bucks to fit you on a 300 dollar bike? dude unless you have arms or legs like effin quasimodo, as long as you can comforably reach the bars and the top tube is just under your crotch as you stand over the frame, you're fine to start, it really isnt rocket science. yeah a good fit can be important, but there's no need to get completely carried away with the concept. its not like you'll fall off the bike sideways or run headlong into a brick wall because you didnt get a $200 approval from your local lbs. 50 bucks to put it together should be plenty, fair to both sides, you as a newb, him looking at a new customer who will need future goods and services.
> 
> now if you were spending 1200 bucks on, like, a specialized allez elite and he told you he's throwing in a "free" fitting, _that_ i might understand. but basically, all he's gonna do is adjust the seat and saddle height, ask you to get on the bike on the roller, call his friend/colleague over, stand back, shake his head up and down, and voila! you've been fitted. lol. a bit overrated, dont overthink it bro, just read the online spec thingee on the link i sent you
> 
> five eight to five ten 56, five ten to six feet six feet one or two, 58, the general specs should be fine for now. you'll probably need shoes though. and shoe sizing is tricky, its all euro centimeters, not american numerical. plus there are two different "bolt patterns," again double check the specs to see what pedals come with the bike, i think they come free (another great deal that saves you at least another fifty or seventy five bucks). once you get the pattern (usually either look or spd) try shoes on at peachtree and get your size. if they have a pair you like, fit good and are are cheap, you can go ahead and throw him a bone if you want. if not, take your size and find an inexpensive pair online (we can help you with that too). easy. save money and get good stuff too lol..keep us posted homie


Thanks Bro.... I am actually about to place the order now. I'm having trouble deciding between the Dawes Lightning Sport AL,Gravity Avenue B, Windsor Wellington 1.0 :mad2:

As far as the fitting goes, I've just heard from so many people that it's important to get the bike fitted because if you are traveling for long distances it will hurt your body or something.


----------



## heybrady

On a $300 bike, the only hardware you will likely change out for fit is a stem and saddle. Anything more and it would cost 30-50% of the bike to do so. You can easily fit yourself with some research and common sense. 

Thoughts: give your body ten rides or so to get used to a road bike before you decide the fit is wrong. If you change something, take a picture of the before so you have a point of reference. Change only one thing at a time, (don't mess with saddle tilt and ads at the same time) because you won't know which change caused a problem or made it better.


----------



## PJ352

heybrady said:


> You can easily fit yourself with some research and common sense.


Judging from the number of fit related threads that constantly appear on this forum, that's simply not true. Or maybe more accurately, one can _try_ to fit themselves, but aren't generally successful - especially when fit issues are encountered. That's when experience counts.

Also, with the wealth of contradictory (fit) advice available, to the uninitiated, research can result in confusion. Lastly, with so many facets of fit remedies being counter intuitive, common sense isn't going to help much. 



heybrady said:


> Thoughts: give your body ten rides or so to get used to a road bike before you decide the fit is wrong. If you change something, take a picture of the before so you have a point of reference. Change only one thing at a time, (don't mess with saddle tilt and ads at the same time) because you won't know which change caused a problem or made it better.


I don't think pics are detailed enough to serve as baselines for comparison, but you make good points re: tracking/ limiting changes. One main point you either disregard or assume is right is sizing. Gotta get that right for fit to ever be right.


----------



## Alleywishes

*YOU LIVE IN ATLANTA!!!!!! DON"T SPEND MONEY ON A FITTING!!!!*

Since you live in Atlanta, there is this bike co-op called Communicycle. they have two locations on two different days with guys from the LBS and just cycling enthusiats who donate time to helping riders and fixing bikes. When I picked mine up, I started assembly at home. I realized that I was missing some part ( cna't remember what now) and I didn't feel comfortable assembling it further.So I threw it in my car and went to the communicycle in chamblee tucker on tuesday and got to talk to a bunch of cyclists who knew what the hell they were talking about. They set my bike up, tightened and lubed parts I never would've thought to (stem and other stuff) and installed two water cages on my bike and even took me out to make sure that I was properly fitted for the bike.

I left out of there with a bike that I felt safe on and fit me properly and since its donation run, and I'm a broke college student, I had no problem paying $15!

Overall thier opinion was that " The bike is decent and the components (sora) are acceptable for a newb." I asked what I would want to upgrade on the bike as far as aa carbon tube, seat post or handlebars.... they're response was "You just want to ride it into the ground, you'll end up spending money that could be better put towards a new bike" 




I went the same route as you and was considering the GMC Denali... My friend has a Cervelo P3 and I didn't think I would be able to keep up with her. After doing my due diligence and researching online, I settled on the Gravity Avenue C from Bikes Direct.... I'm in (east) Atlanta also and Stone Mountain park is my stomping ground. I see the guys out there on treks and fuji's etc... and the thrill I get from drafting then passing these guys is cool. 

People heap **** on a BD bike, but I've put about 400+ miles on it so far and despite seat adjustments haven't had any probs.

Go for what you can afford and you'll be happiest, of course I'd love to drop a cool 1000 smackeroos on a sweet matte black bike, but for now...my gravity is doing me just fine!


----------



## Jiggy

Alleywishes said:


> *YOU LIVE IN ATLANTA!!!!!! DON"T SPEND MONEY ON A FITTING!!!!*
> 
> Since you live in Atlanta, there is this bike co-op called Communicycle. they have two locations on two different days with guys from the LBS and just cycling enthusiats who donate time to helping riders and fixing bikes. When I picked mine up, I started assembly at home. I realized that I was missing some part ( cna't remember what now) and I didn't feel comfortable assembling it further.So I threw it in my car and went to the communicycle in chamblee tucker on tuesday and got to talk to a bunch of cyclists who knew what the hell they were talking about. They set my bike up, tightened and lubed parts I never would've thought to (stem and other stuff) and installed two water cages on my bike and even took me out to make sure that I was properly fitted for the bike.
> 
> I left out of there with a bike that I felt safe on and fit me properly and since its donation run, and I'm a broke college student, I had no problem paying $15!
> 
> Overall thier opinion was that " The bike is decent and the components (sora) are acceptable for a newb." I asked what I would want to upgrade on the bike as far as aa carbon tube, seat post or handlebars.... they're response was "You just want to ride it into the ground, you'll end up spending money that could be better put towards a new bike"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went the same route as you and was considering the GMC Denali... My friend has a Cervelo P3 and I didn't think I would be able to keep up with her. After doing my due diligence and researching online, I settled on the Gravity Avenue C from Bikes Direct.... I'm in (east) Atlanta also and Stone Mountain park is my stomping ground. I see the guys out there on treks and fuji's etc... and the thrill I get from drafting then passing these guys is cool.
> 
> People heap **** on a BD bike, but I've put about 400+ miles on it so far and despite seat adjustments haven't had any probs.
> 
> Go for what you can afford and you'll be happiest, of course I'd love to drop a cool 1000 smackeroos on a sweet matte black bike, but for now...my gravity is doing me just fine!


Sweet!!! Thanks for the tip! I should be getting my bike (Gravity Ave B) delivered here tomorrow and I will without doubt check them out soon! I went to their website and they seem to be pretty cool organization, I support anything that gives back to the community. 

Speaking of Stone Mountain, isn't there a way to cycle from Piedmont ave all the way to Stone Mountain via the Beltline? I looked it up online and can't quite figure it out where the starting point is...That's one of the routes I've had my eye on.


----------



## PolarBearB4

*Should I upgrade my Denali with (already given) Shimano 105 parts?*

I felt like I should upgrade from the GMC Denali that I started out with so I picked up a Schwinn Fastback Comp. I was at work so I had my wife pick it up, I tried to explain frame measurements but it fell on deaf ears.

So now I have a crappy GMC Denali Bike and a small Fastback comp.

I was wondering if it even makes sense to put all the Shimano 105 components off the Schwinn and putting them all on the GMC?

Now i've got a $170 bike that fits buy sucks, and a $300 that is too small with great parts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> I felt like I should upgrade from the GMC Denali that I started out with so I picked up a Schwinn Fastback Comp. I was at work so I had my wife pick it up, I tried to explain frame measurements but it fell on deaf ears.
> 
> So now I have a crappy GMC Denali Bike and a small Fastback comp.
> 
> I was wondering if it even makes sense to put all the Shimano 105 components off the Schwinn and putting them all on the GMC?
> 
> Now i've got a $170 bike that fits buy sucks, and a $300 that is too small with great parts.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Assuming they're compatible - and most (if not all), probably are, swapping the components to the Denali is one option, but whether that option buys you anything would depend on what led you to buy the Schwinn.

In short, upgraded components may get you better ergonomics or more refinement, but they won't help with any problems with your bikes fit/ ride or handling. 

Another option would be to sell both bikes and shop local for a better used bike - focusing on getting fit right (so, not sending someone else to buy your bike).


----------



## PolarBearB4

Yeah, sending someone else to buy a bike for me was a bad idea. I was just thinking because I have 1 frame that fits with crappy components and a frame that doesn't fit with good components i should frankenstien them and create a mediocre bike. 

I'm working on selling both bikes but then I thought about putting them together and was looking for advice on the idea.

Although I'm sure it boils down to "do what you want"

I bought the Schwinn because I wanted to upgrade but I don't have the free cash to drop 1k+ on a bike right now.


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> Yeah, sending someone else to buy a bike for me was a bad idea. I was just thinking because I have 1 frame that fits with crappy components and a frame that doesn't fit with good components i should frankenstien them and create a mediocre bike.
> 
> I'm working on selling both bikes but then I thought about putting them together and was looking for advice on the idea.
> 
> Although I'm sure it boils down to "do what you want"
> 
> I bought the Schwinn because I wanted to upgrade but I don't have the free cash to drop 1k+ on a bike right now.


Points taken. I think either option will work. It just depends on the end result you're looking for. These options may get you a somewhat better bike between now and when you can upgrade to an even better bike.

One word of caution - be careful of the cost of swapping the parts over. If you don't do your own wrenching, before making a decision be sure to factor in the LBS's labor costs.


----------



## PolarBearB4

I've been doing my own work. A shifter broke on the Denali and I replaced it. I had to tear apart the 105 shifters and clean them out, then adjust all the cable on the Schwinn to get all the parts smooth.

I think, if I can't sell either bike in the next couple days I'm going to put the 105s on the Denali as I'm doing the Great River Ride in Mass this coming weekend. So I have to have something put together!


----------



## PJ352

PolarBearB4 said:


> I've been doing my own work. A shifter broke on the Denali and I replaced it. I had to tear apart the 105 shifters and clean them out, then adjust all the cable on the Schwinn to get all the parts smooth.
> 
> I think, if I can't sell either bike in the next couple days I'm going to put the 105s on the Denali as I'm doing the Great River Ride in Mass this coming weekend. So I have to have something put together!


Cost-wise, I think the ability to do your own wrenching makes the parts swap a viable option. And if it doesn't get you what you want, you could always swap them back and sell both bikes.

Good luck on the Great River ride!


----------



## Hugh's Wattwerx

Been a while since my last math class, but if memory serves, $179 + 100 <> $349 (and the Denali is now around $159. I've done a fair amount of riding in my adult life, and DO appreciate the difference between a high-end bike and a department store POS. That said, after reading the various negative reviews of the Denali, I get the distinct impression that many of these guys are talking out of that part of their anatomy that contacts their saddle.

For example, one ninny finds fault with the 36-spoke wheels and 85# (inflation) tires as having no place on a 'road bike'. Huh? Ever hear of TOURING BIKES? For my part, I was recently pondering reassembling my old racing bike, and the first impediment was the cost of getting heavier wheels and tires that would accommodate both the rough roads in my area and . . . my current weight . . . 

I was really amazed to find that Walmart, Amazon, etc., were carrying bikes with some choice of frame sizes, one of which happens to be precisely my size.

Do agree that the twist-grip shifters will have to go, but the way I see it, even if I spent another hundred bucks on upgrading some critical components, this will still be a serviceable bike for my needs at a price point others couldn't approach.

Of course, my old faithful Brooks saddle solves THAT particular problem handily, and since I have an Ultegra crankset and front derailleur, those will go on immediately. 

Will definitely want to inspect it in person first, but if it's even halfway decent, I'd pay that $159 for a well-fitted frameset.


----------



## Hugh's Wattwerx

Oh yes - as to the weight? Check out the highly regarded Surly Long Haul Trucker - it weighs in at 32.5#. Not everyone is interested in featherweight racing machines.


----------

